# TT MK2 got VAG'ed



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Might be interesting for some of you I guess, VAG-COM works fine with the new TT.









_Quote »_VAG-COM Version: 607.2-UD
Chassis Type: 8J - Audi TT (8J)
VIN Number: TRUZZZ8J67100XXXX
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller SW: 8J0 907 115 HW: 8J0 907 115
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
Coding: 0113000318070160
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0050
Coding: 1572868
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802
Coding: 11060E8280141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 12345
Controller: 8J1 955 119
Component: Wischer AU354 H05 0040
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Controller SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655
Component: -n Airbag 9.43 H02 0010
Coding: 0011630
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering Wheel
Controller SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070
Coding: 0004041
Shop #: WSC 12345
Controller: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 H06 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller SW: 8J0 920 930 C HW: 8J0 920 930 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0060
Coding: 0020018
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 19: CAN-Gateway
Controller SW: 1K0 907 530 J HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0160
Coding: 7D0F03C247004100
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller SW: 8J0 920 930 C HW: 8J0 920 930 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Controller: 8J8 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0050
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Controller: 8J1 909 143 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.156 H07 1807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 8J0 959 433
Component: KSG H06 0070
Coding: 9890300201182D298505488AD677
Shop #: WSC 12345
Controller: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Controller: 8J0 951 177
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 47: Sound System
Controller SW: 8J0 035 223 A HW: 8J0 035 223 A
Component: J525 Amp High H03 0070
Coding: 0036116
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 4C: Tire Pressure II
Controller SW: 8J0 907 274 HW: 8J0 907 274
Component: J502 RKA+ H04 0130
Coding: 0623100
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Controller: 8J8 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0050
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Controller: 8P0 907 357 G
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010
Coding: 0000009
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 56: Radio
Controller SW: 8J0 035 186 E HW: 8J0 035 186 E
Component: R Concert2+ H10 0050
Coding: 0630101
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 77: Telephone
Controller SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H
Component: FSE_255x BT H21 0290
Coding: 0001211
Shop #: WSC 12345
No fault code found.
End ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

And what adjustments can be made???


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

i haven't found to many changes to do with VAG on the TT..

the only thing i did was activate the windows to go up and down with my key fob..

on my passat when i went with aftermarket wheels i disabled the TPMS.. and turned down the DLRS cause i kept blowing bulbs lol (can't remember is this was VAG or not)..

i'm not sure what else can be done..


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

De-wink the DRLs
Remote window operation with key fob.
Change radio coding for more ?better? bass.
Flash brake lights or 4-ways under hard braking.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

onequickg60 said:


> i haven't found to many changes to do with VAG on the TT..
> 
> the only thing i did was activate the windows to go up and down with my key fob..
> 
> ...


how did you do that?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

qckwitt said:


> De-wink the DRLs
> Remote window operation with key fob.
> Change radio coding for more ?better? bass.
> Flash brake lights or 4-ways under hard braking.


Also found the option to put the spoiler down by locking the car with the key in the door cylinder. Oh, and increased the convenience turn signal indicator from three flashes to four.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Regina_TT said:


> Also found the option to put the spoiler down by locking the car with the key in the door cylinder. Oh, and increased the convenience turn signal indicator from three flashes to four.


Sweet T ! Please send or post how to. TIA. BTW, my co-vivant now has a Q5 to ensure we keep up with you


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> Sweet T ! Please send or post how to. TIA. BTW, my co-vivant now has a Q5 to ensure I we keep up with you


Check my sig, I'm done with two cars! :screwy:

I didn't take screen shots of the process but I am positive it was in Module 9, Central Electronics using VCDS 10.6.4. Keep in mind this was a 2011 TT. Poke around there and you'll find it if it's there for your 2010. If you have no luck I'll plug back into a TT and have a look.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Regina_TT said:


> Check my sig, I'm done with two cars! :screwy:
> 
> I didn't take screen shots of the process but I am positive it was in Module 9, Central Electronics using VCDS 10.6.4. Keep in mind this was a 2011 TT. Poke around there and you'll find it if it's there for your 2010. If you have no luck I'll plug back into a TT and have a look.


Hmmm ... Well, I just turned 50 so not yet old enough to rock an A6 

Thx, I'll check Central Electronics ...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks to Regina....I've got my windows working via the key fob.....


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

^ Sick... :thumbup:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Regina_TT said:


> Also found the option to put the spoiler down by locking the car with the key in the door cylinder


where is this one?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

qckwitt said:


> where is this one?






Regina_TT said:


> Check my sig, I'm done with two cars! :screwy:
> 
> I didn't take screen shots of the process but I am positive it was in Module 9, Central Electronics using VCDS 10.6.4. Keep in mind this was a 2011 TT. Poke around there and you'll find it if it's there for your 2010. If you have no luck I'll plug back into a TT and have a look.


----------

